# Colorful Launches the Most Powerful and Feature-Rich GeForce GTX 560 Ti



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2011)

After showing off the PCB of the new design GTX560Ti days before, Colorful today releases this new graphics card and named iGame GTX560Ti Kudan.

iGame GTX560Ti Kudan requires three slots and assembles three fans, one is 80mm, and the other two are 70mm which with "Shark Bionic" design in order to reduce the noise. Users need to remove the cooler to install the expansion card on the obverse side near the rear plate. Both WHDI card and Television Card are available to be installed independently to satisfy users' requirement.



 

 

 

 




There are two BIOS onboard and each of them stores a clock, and the different clocks are controlled by the button on the rear plate. When users press the button, the clock will be overclocked to 900MHz/4200MHz from default clock (820MHz/4000MHz). However, when you install the extra Power-Kit into the slot on the back of the PCB, the clock will change to the amazing 1010MHz/4500MHz.

The iGame GTX560Ti Kudan has the unprecedented in dimensions of the packaging, which is up to 820mm (H) X165mm (L) X140mm (W), and with Chinese characters on it. With the huge packaging, there are three sets of accessories provided, and the quantity of the items is more than 20.



 

 

 

 

The first set is called Air-Kit, which is assembled by five detachable heat pipes that draw heat from the main heatsink. The Air-Kit can be installed to the corresponding position that previously prepared on the graphics card, and can efficiently reduce the heat of the graphics card. 

The second set is called Power-Kit, which is introduced in the previous paragraph. The Power-Kit provides extra six phases of VRM, and have a "Monster BIOS" equipped. It is the first choice when users overclock this card after installing the Power-Kit.

The third set is called Color-Kit, which is made up by acrylic paints and brushes. It is provided for those users who have interest of painting on the shell of the cooler.

The expansion WHDI card and Television card for the front PCB slot is not provided in the accessories, Colorful may sell them separately latter. The retail price of iGame GTX560Ti Kudan is not mentioned at present.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 11, 2011)

No comment.
seriously.

i guess its good for moders. have to give credit for 1010Mhz core though...

BTW is it just me or the iProduct thing that apple invented really gets over-used?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2011)

Availability: Asia and Europe only, high-ish prices (>400 EUR?)


----------



## Maban (Nov 11, 2011)

Unless it's guaranteed to hit 1200MHz core on the stock heatsink, that's quite a waste for a 560Ti. I still want one though.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bringing PC customization to a whole new level lol


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 11, 2011)

not the 448 core...


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 11, 2011)

There might not be such a thing as overkill when it comes to PC hardware, but if there was, this would be it.


----------



## dieterd (Nov 11, 2011)

wow- that looks cool, and it should be - with cooler solution like that even GTX 480 should get a cold bug


----------



## Rowsol (Nov 11, 2011)

The 500 series runs incredibly cool, this cooler is a waste of time.


----------



## bear jesus (Nov 11, 2011)

Colorful seams to be trying to produce the most over the top cards possible but i like it.

I wish they were doing things like this with 580's, would be nice if they moved in to AMD cards as well.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, they really made a serious card with nice cooler


----------



## Frizz (Nov 11, 2011)

Why can I imagine someone colouring in the PCIE connector


----------



## claylomax (Nov 11, 2011)

Rowsol said:


> The 500 series runs incredibly cool, this cooler is a waste of time.



I think you're exaggerating a bit.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 11, 2011)

Woah paint your own parts...


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 11, 2011)

This is like buying a Ford Fiesta with gold alloys and a 2.4 litre engine with 2 extra doors and a sail on top.  I mean come on, wtf?

It's like colorful employ a mentalist to come up with ideas and they just say yeah, that'll be different.

"Yeah, a three slot cooler with an extra cooling kit so nothing else can fit in your expansion slots, great idea".

"Yeah, an extra card you can plug in to make it go over 1GHz but you have to disassemble it first, great idea".

"Paints, a painting kit? Yeah, that's great - let's put some paints in with it too."

"Include a spoon and some tin foil and they can smoke crack from it's obverse side, great idea".*

I may be harsh but why pimp out a 560 to such incontestably ludicrous amounts? 

*I'm not sure how you smoke crack.  Thankfully.


----------



## LDNL (Nov 11, 2011)

This is like adding gold plated wings and a shark fin on lada


----------



## afw (Nov 11, 2011)

why waste a grt cooling solution on a 560 ... wudnt it be better on a 580 rather ...  ???


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 11, 2011)

A painting kit,=really? ugh, thats just too funny, i could see someone without a steady hand, making a right  mess!!~ wahahahaa, switching it on in the case and watching wet paint fly all over the place. This has to be a joke, i dont believe it, air kit? what ~ did you look at the photo? air kit.

naaah, its not real. april fools or something.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 11, 2011)

And I have to ask: Why? 

Seriously, the 560 is not even a high end card, who would pay a premium for it? mind you it's not even the 448 core version....


----------



## Xaser04 (Nov 11, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Availability: Asia and Europe only, high-ish prices *(>400 EUR?)*



WHAT?

At current exchange rates that would make this card ~ £340 or roughly about the same price as a GTX580 and over twice that of a GTX560TI......

I say again; WHAT?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone notice the size of the box compared to the card inside it?  It must be at least a meter long!


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 11, 2011)

Why are all these overpriced cards surfacing all of a sudden...first Powercolor's Devil and now this. I don't really see the point in this. If I wanted to paint a card, I'd just buy paint?


----------



## rick21_wlr (Nov 11, 2011)

i want to see this on benchmark and how this looked inside case with those freaky heatsinks


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2011)

Wonderful grammar.  You'd think they'd make the effort to get that right on a press release, wouldn't you? The writer's first language at Colorful obviously isn't English and hasn't learned it properly.


----------



## damric (Nov 11, 2011)

I lol'd so hard that I sharted.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 11, 2011)

It's cool to me, very aggressive looking and thermal dissipators, but i prefer without that paint idea...


----------



## hhumas (Nov 11, 2011)

the box is too big as compared to the card ..............


----------



## erixx (Nov 11, 2011)

PERFECT X-MAS PRESENT FOR YOUR HUSBAND, LADIES!!! HAHAHA

(She will find a use for the paint tubes, for sure!


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 11, 2011)

You could match the colours to your kitchen walls/furniture and use it to cut up your veggies...nice.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 11, 2011)

hhumas said:


> the box is too big as compared to the card ..............



box is important to take attention and make it looks exclusive, so bigger is better


----------



## badtaylorx (Nov 11, 2011)

paints kinda dumb.. 

but what a  beast......sparkle already has a 560ti that trashes a 570......id love to see what this guy can do.....

for all of you that udder "they shoulda used a 570 ] 580.... wake up pound for pound the gf104/114 is twice the chip as its brethren


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 11, 2011)

does anyone know where to buy i-game Colorful cards here in the US.... I want two of these.... Yes I know that they are usually an Asian company but like everything there has got to be away to import them from somewhere.
If someone knows please post it.... I would like to look into it even if it is has a little loss in money.


----------



## Reisigwurzler (Nov 11, 2011)

*All we wished for?*

Arr, is it possible that this is born out of the wishes of hundreds of people like us posting here 
Haven't read yet the off. press release but i remember some design contest. 
So basically that card should be what all of us have ever dreamed of


----------



## SteelSix (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2011)

I guess they might make 580 version as well. But it will be 4 slots and have 120mm fan on each Air-Kit module ^_^. Though it looks nice, but price and chip are incompatible. I think this cooler could serve 580 or even 590, but 560... :shadedshu. Still it looks like  to ROG cards


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 11, 2011)

Man.... I love this company.  Next week it'll be a. 560 with dual peltire coolers


----------



## joellim (Nov 11, 2011)

why oh why do ever more companies slap even more extreme cooling on mid range cards!??!?!

this thing works well with just a single middle fan or two small fans. 

for the price, any sensible buyer thinking of getting this should just pony up for a GTX570 or HD6970!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2011)

what the hell... hahaha


----------



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2011)

Some slides from the Press-presentation:







^even the Chinese are making fun of #Occupyfailstreet 






^they ran a public brainstorming session among Chinese forums






^hand sketch of the product design that came out of the brainstorming session






^it does really look like something in orbit





^I have a hunch that at those speeds, it should beat GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, both reference and any level 1 OC. NV will prevent partners from selling level 2 or above factory OC bins, because it will hurt GTX 570.





^ Modularity comes in the form of kits, each of which are optional for the running of the card, though everything is included in the package









^ This is interesting. 1/3 of the voltage regulation is shed to this card, if connected. It has four additional phases using flatcoil choke and DrMOS. It also has a 128 KB EEPROM that stores an epic clock speed BIOS that overrides one of the two BIOS ROMs on the main card. This mechanism makes sure that you have access to the epic clock speeds only when this card is installed (to guarantee electrical stability). 









^ you don't have to plug in all four of them, just in any combination you like. 









^OK, I'll leave this for you to comment. 













^ component quality brag and free DrMOS marketing













^ cooler brag. If you look closely at the base, it's not exactly a plate in some parts, but a tightly packed layer of copper wires that are plated and polished on top. Then there's a solid plate right over the GPU, that's milled to perfection.





^backplate brag. Actually the backplate is more of a heatsink, with a silver-silica substrate that quickly conveys heat from the reverse part of the PCB. You can attach those heat-fin stack thingies to the backplate.





^ More cooler brag. Because, moar.





^ To summarise the overkill. 

In my opinion, this isn't really overkill. With recent wage hikes and inflation not creeping up, the average Chinese today has more disposable-income than ever. So companies like Colorful aren't even bothering with US market. They'll end up selling most of their cards at home, some in Europe.


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2011)

Sweet. Some off-topic quote- "Everyone knows, the red ones going faster!"© This card is going to be a real trolling device 

Asus gonna be jealous, 'cause it can be painted in ROG colors.


----------



## ERazer (Nov 11, 2011)

just had wtf moment


----------



## white phantom (Nov 11, 2011)

LOL! just me or does half of that look like damn cheesey stuff ??

a guy painting a gpu cover with a green line and then some mad metal sticky out things  buckled


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 11, 2011)

Truth be told....the card looks beastly....I would get one just because.....and the tag line said more than a miracle.  Totally sold me right there. Sli city.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 11, 2011)

What is this...I don't even?


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 11, 2011)

I feel slightly disgusted by that presentation...


----------



## Jarman (Nov 11, 2011)

if these cards do well for them though, imagine what they could do with future top of the range cards??

I must admit it is a bit puzzling as to why they just dont pull the trigger and now and do it with a 580, but they didn't just make this card for a laugh, there must be a reason.

I know they have only done this with mid range cards so far, but im sure there will come a time when that will change, then what will Asus' answer be to that??  These things look even more nuts than the mars cards


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 11, 2011)

Seriously.. Ive seen better painting skillz from kinder students.. and that paint looks like is having a hard time bonding itself with the plastic 

Why such an overkill for just a 560 though..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2011)

Isn't this a bit over the top for a 560ti, and seriously paints with it? wtf, mebbe fine if you buy one for your autistic son.

Sorry if i can't use this word but this card is retarded, at the price its retarded to buy it.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 11, 2011)

For some reason this card makes me want to go out and punch a baby.... iTarded card is iTarded


----------



## Jarman (Nov 11, 2011)

it's clever though, it's good advertising if nothing else for their other cards....it's not a card you're gonna forget fast.


----------



## Steven B (Nov 11, 2011)

why do they want you to piant ungly colors on a heatsink? Who came up with that one?


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2011)

Steven B said:


> why do they want you to piant ugly colors on a heatsink? Who came up with that one?



Yes, quite. Their marketing department seem to be a bunch of clowns. They can't even get their standard of English right, as I pointed out earlier. Very unprofessional.

I wouldn't trust a company like that with my money. They're probably unprofessional in everything they do, so I dread to think what customer service would be like in case an RMA was needed.


----------



## vladmire (Nov 11, 2011)

this is nice. PAINT Cooling System!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 11, 2011)

Are everybody on these forums negative SNOBBY SNOBS OR WHAT?

You know what I see.

Quality, The best of the best, period. 

Amazing card, I would love to have 3 with monster phases attached. There is nothing NEGATIVE ABOUT THIS CARD.

Its practically faster then your fuckin brains right now. 

You will never see anything comparable in cooling solution(air cooling stock), and to me that's a fucking achievement.

Love the quality, it just scream's like its got more headroom. 

Of-course it is "overdone" but what happened to TPU when that's what everybody wanted?!!!!!!! (quad GTX 295/8800gtx days.)


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> Are everybody on these forums negative SNOBBY SNOBS OR WHAT?
> 
> You know what I see.
> 
> ...



I quite agree, I love overkill cards such as the Asus MARS & MARS 2 and would like to see more.  For me though, the supporting company is critical. If they appear a little flaky, then it's not worth going there and that's what my two posts are saying.


----------



## Steven B (Nov 11, 2011)

sadly powercolor has been around a long time, but now that i see their name is power-color it makes more sense for someone to buy a paint kit with their GPU. 

BTW i based its lead based paint too! hahah

But hey you gotta give them props for the power module add-on that is old school, like GB had one of those for their motherboards back in the day. 

I like the idea of the add-ons i like them a lot.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 11, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> Are everybody on these forums negative SNOBBY SNOBS OR WHAT?
> 
> You know what I see.
> 
> ...



Because it makes no sense to pimp out a mid level card and charge as much as a high end one.  Now if someone modded their card personally to fit the extra cooling I'd give them props for sure.  I fit a Thermalright SI-97 on my 8800GT in the day and cooled it almost as good as a dedicated water cooling setup.

In the end if they make a profit on this then good for them.  Honestly I don't have a problem with a company trying to stand out from the others, it's the customers fault if they buy into the hype and way overspend on the price/performance.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok then, use those ridiculous addon heatsinks, and try to fit 4 of them in a case...if you can't fit them together, then it's not really as exciting as a multi-gpu set-up.

If I look at a card and say I WANT THIS because it looks nice, I want someone else to have made it for me, not giving me some paint (which isn't really looking good in that presentation, looks like a 4 year old kids painting session) and expect me to do it, after paying extra for it.

Don't get me wrong, I sure can get excited about other cards, even if I'm not going to buy them. Something like an ASUS Matrix or Powercolors Devil 13 gets me going...this just doesn't.


----------



## Steven B (Nov 11, 2011)

it wouldn't have to be in any case, some people don't use cases, and those people don't want to be limited by the same constraints cases provide. Like for instance the X79-UD7 isn't meant to be in a case.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 11, 2011)

The paint kit is going to far,  but as someone mentioned, you have to give them credit for trying out new ideas, and pushing the envelope , credit for that.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 11, 2011)

Steven B said:


> it wouldn't have to be in any case, some people don't use cases, and those people don't want to be limited by the same constraints cases provide. Like for instance the X79-UD7 isn't meant to be in a case.



It's going to be a task if you use the coolers to fit them onto any board if you want to run more than 1, which makes the air-kit irrelevant for that application.


----------



## Suhidu (Nov 11, 2011)

The Color-Kit inspires me.






*Leak.*





*Hibiscus, Lilac, Sunflower, Gogh.*​
To match it with my case theme of course. Anyway, go easy on me guys, they're only mock-ups.

I'm sensing a forum contest, Colorful.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 12, 2011)

well if anyone wants to know what all the OC will come too...












If i remember correctly, Pixel fillrate is "CoreClock x ROPs" and texture fillrate is "coreclock x TMUs". To test this, I multiplied 32x900 to get 28,800 (or 28.8GPix) and 64x900 to get 57,900 (or 57.9GTex) for the more normal GTX 560TI in the gup-z shot above. So,... 32x1010 = 32320 and 64x1010 = 64640. So about 32.3GPix and 64.6GTex.

So the iGame 560 Ti would have 32.3 GPixels and 64.6GTexels per sec fill rates. Looks like it would beat an overclocked GTX 570 in terms of raw performance. Now comes the question... worth the price? Also, I have a feeling similar performance could be achieved with other overclocked GTX 560 Ti cards for less. (that only take up 2 slots)

MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk anyone? http://www.guru3d.com/article/msi-geforce-gtx-560-ti-hawk-review/21 and it retails for about $270 USD.


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 12, 2011)

3volvedcombat said:


> Are everybody on these forums negative SNOBBY SNOBS OR WHAT?
> 
> You know what I see.
> 
> ...


Guess what? The GTX 295/8800GTX were top end cards of their days, so they are worth the effort for the overkill.
This GTX 560 TI is just unimpressive crap as much as Colorful itself is. 



xBruce88x said:


> well if anyone wants to know what all the OC will come too...
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1476/asus_gtx580_gpuz.jpg http://www.ozone3d.net/public/jegx/201012/asus_gtx570_gpuz.jpg http://www.thephysx.com/upload/images/blog/0/34.jpg
> 
> ...


Those numbers aren't everything.
The GTX 570 have more vram and have a memory bandwidth unparalleled by any GTX 560 TI.
Also what stops you from buying something like a Gigabyte 570 SOC? Its clocked at 845/1650Mhz and 900Mhz memory by default.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 12, 2011)

Y U no paint by numbers?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yes, quite. Their marketing department seem to be a bunch of clowns. They can't even get their standard of English right, as I pointed out earlier. Very unprofessional.



Colorful is a lean organisation of gifted engineers and designers who aren't tied with bullshit corporate constraints of "cost effectiveness" and volumes. Only Sapphire and EVGA need "professional" marketing departments because they have to sell their McDonalds graphics cards. 



qubit said:


> I wouldn't trust a company like that with my money. They're probably unprofessional in everything they do,



Dude, just look at those PCB shots, it's an engineering masterpiece, with component quality EVGA and ASUS' engineers can only dream that their product budgets could allow. 



qubit said:


> so I dread to think what customer service would be like in case an RMA was needed.



You'll probably never need an RMA, that's kind of the point here. There are three sets of VRM, three BIOS ROMs, every component on the card has 1:1 redundancy except the GPU and memory (those are parts that will never fail). Both the GPU and memory chips are sourced from A1 bins (top-tier). Every card is hand-tested.

Even if you do need an RMA, Colorful has an office in Germany that handles the warranty and RMA.


----------



## wolf (Nov 12, 2011)

btarunr said:


> There are three sets of VRM, three BIOS ROMs, every component on the card has 1:1 redundancy except the GPU and memory (those are parts that will never fail). Both the GPU and memory chips are sourced from A1 bins (top-tier). Every card is hand-tested



I just wish the GPU was a GF110, keep everything else the same. I'm sure you could cherry pick GTX580's and put them on a pcb like this 1ghz would be well within grasp.


----------



## dj-electric (Nov 12, 2011)

Step 1 - Draw a masterpiece! 
Step 2 - Connect the graphics card into your motherboard 
Step 3 - See a boring PCB while your so called masterpiece is facing down
Step 4 - Cry
Step 5 - Play some games to cheer up, maybe Some battlefield3. but be careful with the settings you have only 1GB of VRAM


----------



## qubit (Nov 12, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Colorful is a lean organisation of gifted engineers and designers who aren't tied with bullshit corporate constraints of "cost effectiveness" and volumes. Only Sapphire and EVGA need "professional" marketing departments because they have to sell their McDonalds graphics cards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree that the card is a technical masterpiece and if you say they have particularly gifted engineers, then I'll take that at face value. However, it's still a paperweight if it doesn't work though and that's when the company's customer service becomes critical. Perhaps it's excellent I don't know, but from someone looking from the outside in, I can only go by the general impression they give and reputation they hold. So, do they have a good reputation? I dunno, I'd try to research that a bit if I was in the market for one.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yes, I agree that the card is a technical masterpiece and if you say they have particularly gifted engineers, then I'll take that at face value. However, it's still a paperweight if it doesn't work though and that's when the company's customer service becomes critical. Perhaps it's excellent I don't know, but from someone looking from the outside in, I can only go by the general impression they give and reputation they hold. So, do they have a good reputation? I dunno, I'd try to research that a bit if I was in the market for one.




Colorful have a brilliant reputation man, you have to bare in mind they're mostly going to sell this in china there's not even a need for them to have good English, if they sell some cards here cool but it isn't their aim.


Whilst I would of prefered all this engineering in a 570/580 6950/70 this is damn fine piece of work, hell the PCB uses silver instead of copper man, the things nuts 


By the by loads of the REALLY good PSUs and heatsinks are made and designed by chinese companies with crappy marketing in English, and yet they're some of the highest rated products : ] ( Pretty much all of Alpenfóhn's products are designed by chinese OEMS, Xigmatek etc)


Now makes me wonder if colorfire could design heatsinks by themselfs that would fit reference design cards nicely, that would be cool.


Edit reviews and rewards http://en.colorful.cn/Product/AwardList.aspx


----------



## claylomax (Nov 12, 2011)

btarunr said:


> GPU and memory (those are parts that will never fail)



They do sometimes.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 12, 2011)

Dang. So much time and money spent developing these products...products that will be obsolete in a short time. It's getting to the point where the GFX cards are bigger than the whole rest of the PC. I would like to plug that into a mini ITX board and vacuum form a case around the mainboard so only the GFX card shows.


----------



## bojsa (Nov 12, 2011)

the54thvoid said:


> This is like buying a Ford Fiesta with gold alloys and a 2.4 litre engine with 2 extra doors and a sail on top.  I mean come on, wtf?
> 
> It's like colorful employ a mentalist to come up with ideas and they just say yeah, that'll be different.
> 
> ...



At least they are not afraid of trying new things, unlike most of the manufacturers who just offer 300% more airflow and 20 C cooler temps etc. Also ASUS did 3 Slot cooler and it was praised as a great solution. This looks even better and more efficient. Not to mention it is far more unique, and personally for everyone who likes to have something that is not generic it's a great card. You don't have to use included colors, i wouldn't at least, because i'm not good at painting, but the rest of the card is simply top notch


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 12, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> Those numbers aren't everything.
> The GTX 570 have more vram and have a memory bandwidth unparalleled by any GTX 560 TI.
> Also what stops you from buying something like a Gigabyte 570 SOC? Its clocked at 845/1650Mhz and 900Mhz memory by default.



I was more or less comparing it with other GTX 560 TIs, the others gpu-z shots were just there for ref. Guess i should have been more clear about that.

and that Gigy SOC is $370 compared to the $270 price tag of the MSI GTX 560TI Hawk. (I'm sure the SOC is a faster card, but $100 is quite a price diff.)

I'm surprised PowerColor didn't decide to put 2GB on their iGame.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 14, 2011)

That's a crazy video card.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2011)

wtf chineese people?


----------

